# Stripers



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

I know I posted something about Stripers a few days ago, but I figured I'd try it again. Just wondering if anyone (a) knows where to catch em, (b) actually tries....like i said last time, I fish for them exclusively when I'm in CT late spring/early summer, and the fight is like nothing else. I figure I'll post a picture of my biggest one last summer for the hell of it. Not the best pic of the bunch...the only one i've got saved on my computer at the moment thou.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Nice fish   

I know nothing about stripers but my buddy from NC keeps inviting me up to the Tar Heel state to catch a few on the Roanoke River (if I am not mistaken). 

They are on the short list of fish that I whish I could catch.


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Bigshark...I dont know how much freshwater fishing you do, or if you've ever been to Lake Talquin but I keep reading that there's a pretty good population of Stripers there...I might take a drive down there this weekend to check it out. Nothing quite like hooking up with a 41" 26lber


----------



## LOUIS (Feb 5, 2003)

The dam at lake seminole in chatahoochie just west of you also catch large cats. Don't remember which street to turn on off of hwy 90 but I think it is next to B-King, Just ask a local around there. Good luck 
Louis


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

damn good fish joe  i am still trying to get me one of those up here in md. biggest i have gotten is 29" still looking for that 40 +.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Louis- So I can fish off of the dam there? I would be interested in that, what baits should I be using? 

Thanks


----------

